# First impressions from my new Sony a6300



## goodguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Got at last to try my new toy, used it with the crappy kit lens the 16-50mm and I must say I am TOTALLY in love with the power of this camera, the sensor is great, impressive low light performance and the dynamic range is amazing!
It just walks all over the Panasonic G7 I had before, just different league.
Here is a picture example of the power of this camera


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2017)

did you say that you're upgrading to an A9 ?


----------



## goodguy (Jun 21, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> did you say that you're upgrading to an A9 ?


Well to be honest the A9 is impressive but the lenses of Sony are so expensive and to be honest most of the A9 features are an overkill for me, being a wedding photographer I hardly need a huge buffer and 20FPS
Nope I am with Nikon for now and hope they start moving to mirrorless soon, too much invested in their glass already to jump ship.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2017)

I've never been impressed with the images of the a6300.  I got it more for it's fantastic video.



goodguy said:


> Well to be honest the A9 is impressive but the lenses of Sony are so expensive and to be honest most of the A9 features are an overkill for me, being a wedding photographer I hardly need a huge buffer and 20FPS
> Nope I am with Nikon for now and hope they start moving to mirrorless soon, too much invested in their glass already to jump ship.



Get an adapter and put your Nikon glass on the Sony.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 21, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I've never been impressed with the images of the a6300. I got it more for it's fantastic video.



For what it is, it's a pretty decent sensor, and the a6300 is supposedly better than my a6000:






this design allows for more light, all things being equal.   I just wish they were 14-bit RAW files, not 12-bit, for more processing power.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2017)

Braineack said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been impressed with the images of the a6300. I got it more for it's fantastic video.
> ...



"Pretty decent" and "better than the a6000" still ain't gonna cut it for my work.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 21, 2017)

stop shooting with the soft $100 stock lens then?  The sensor itself can rival anything else comparative on the market.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2017)

Braineack said:


> stop shooting with the soft $100 stock lens then?  The sensor itself can rival anything else comparative on the market.



It's not the softness of the lens.  It's the images look noisy and grainy even at ISO 100... even when using my Nikkors.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry, but the sky in your photo has some serious image quality issues in my opinion. It looks like noise and even some banding. On my cell phone screen it looks okay, but on a big computer monitor, it is obviously not a great image.

I have had noise with my Nikon D7200 on night shots, but never on a daylight photo.

The camera may be great, but that image does not show it.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 23, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > stop shooting with the soft $100 stock lens then?  The sensor itself can rival anything else comparative on the market.
> ...


So far I am very impressed with the low light of my a6300


----------



## goodguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Parker219 said:


> Sorry, but the sky in your photo has some serious image quality issues in my opinion. It looks like noise and even some banding. On my cell phone screen it looks okay, but on a big computer monitor, it is obviously not a great image.
> 
> I have had noise with my Nikon D7200 on night shots, but never on a daylight photo.
> 
> The camera may be great, but that image does not show it.


Its processing, I made it look that way


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 23, 2017)

^ Oh thank goodness!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 23, 2017)

I notice it in dark areas, that crop sensor really doesn't have the DR in darks as the D610 does.

 

this is the one weakness I find with it, otherwise, I have no issue with the IQ (or the grainy look -- all my nikons look like that at higher ISO levels), but I don't think it handles dark scenes as well as my FF sensor.   I haven't tried a 4/3rd or smaller so I just might be really spoiled.

but it still captures fine detail jus.t.fine:


----------



## ZachDames (Jul 8, 2017)

Have you noticed any problems with moire? 

-Zach


----------

